# BMQ - January 2012 [Merged]



## MJ27829

Who else is going?

I finally got the good word!  Who is coming with me?  HCA is my trade.


----------



## clarkyo

Congrats on the great news!  I was merit listed for Infantry O a week before they ran the last English BMOQ.  Hopefully all the stars will align and I will get a call too.  Not sure where in Canada you're from but make sure you pack plenty of warm clothes!  Quebec is a lot colder than here (Halifax) .


----------



## MJ27829

Thanks!  I'm in Moncton NB.  There's lots of time yet, just keep checking that your contact info is up to date at the recruiting centre.


----------



## TBone22

Congrats. Very good news to hear they're running another course. I'm also on the merit list for Infantry Officer and hope to get picked up.


----------



## clarkyo

I just got the call today and accepted a position for Infantry Officer.  It took over 3 years but I finally made it.  Look forward to meeting you folks on the course.


----------



## MJ27829

Congrats Halifax!!  Wow, three years!  You must be very excited.


----------



## clarkyo

MJ27829 said:
			
		

> Congrats Halifax!!  Wow, three years!  You must be very excited.



Very excited and shocked.  I thought that I was going to have to wait another year!


----------



## kenmnuggas

I wonder if these calls are being made for decisions made weeks ago, or if decisions are ongoing. 
I was merit listed on the 21st, I don't even know if I should be getting excited!


----------



## clarkyo

kenmnuggas said:
			
		

> I wonder if these calls are being made for decisions made weeks ago, or if decisions are ongoing.
> I was merit listed on the 21st, I don't even know if I should be getting excited!



They are recent for my situation.  I called around the 20th of September and was informed that there were no more positions for Infantry Officer available but be patient because things may change.  I guess they did.


----------



## TBone22

clarkyo said:
			
		

> I just got the call today and accepted a position for Infantry Officer.  It took over 3 years but I finally made it.  Look forward to meeting you folks on the course.



Congrats clarkyo, good things come to those who wait. I can't wait to get 'the call', hopefully for the upcoming course.


----------



## George2

I will be there too. Looking forward to meet everyone!


----------



## MJ27829

George2 said:
			
		

> I will be there too. Looking forward to meet everyone!



Congrats!  What's your trade and where are you from?


----------



## Solomance

Got my call today.
Started the process back in April 2011.
Training for Aerospace Telecommunication & Information Systems Technician.

Going to be at CFLRS. 

Any one else?


----------



## scriptox

Congratulations !

Quick question. How long were you in the application process for? 

Once again, congratulations !


----------



## Solomance

Started in April this year.
Had my CFAT, physical and interview in May/June.

No real news until today.
My recruiting Sgt. updated fairly regularly even when the best info he could give was hurry up and wait.


----------



## omnomnomi

Congrats!  

I'm still waiting but fingers crossed we'll be on the same course! I've been calling the RC pretty much every week, however I haven't been able to get a hold of anyone since last week... Going for Steward


----------



## fauntania

I'll be joining you at CFLRS for BMQ starting January 23, 2012!  I got the RMS call last week and I'm totally stoked.  I first applied in the end of January 2011, so its been almost a year from my initial application date.

At 40 years old, I kind of expect to be the old lady on the course, but I could be wrong.  Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## PMedMoe

fauntania said:
			
		

> At 40 years old, I kind of expect to be the old lady on the course, but I could be wrong.  Looking forward to meeting you!



Don't sell yourself short.  My friend, at 36, got the award for top female recruit for fitness.


----------



## acj

I also got the call for RMS this week and will be joining you on January 23rd!!! SO STOKED!!!


----------



## adrianl

Things really do just pop up. I'd been merit listed back in August as a Hull Tech and was not chosen. I'd expected to have to reapply when more trades opened up as after that merit listing was done I was told the Navy was full on all trades. Then yesterday I got my call for Sonar Op which was my second choice trade. So just hold on and they'll get to you. See you guys on Jan 23.


----------



## clarkyo

adrianl said:
			
		

> Things really do just pop up. I'd been merit listed back in August as a Hull Tech and was not chosen. I'd expected to have to reapply when more trades opened up as after that merit listing was done I was told the Navy was full on all trades. Then yesterday I got my call for Sonar Op which was my second choice trade. So just hold on and they'll get to you. See you guys on Jan 23.



So excited that you posted on the wrong thread!! ;D  Good job adrianl and best of luck with the course and future training!!


----------



## adrianl

Yeah I noticed that seconds after and there is no way to remove your posts the I can see. Anyway you guys who get to start a few weeks early will still be there when I get off the plane. So still see you on the 23rd.


----------



## George2

MJ27829 said:
			
		

> Congrats!  What's your trade and where are you from?



I am from Vancouver. Engineering Officer is my trade. See you in January!


----------



## ward0043

First and foremost, congratulations to those accepted! ;D

However, I do have some Infantry Officer related questions.. has anyone other then Clarkyo been accepted as an Infantry Officer? If so, when did you receive the call? I was told in September they weren't hiring anymore, so I am kind of hoping the majority of positions were filled before then. It seems to me (although I am not sure), that they would need an entire class of Infantry Officers in order to continue the Infantry Officer focused stages of the training process.

I really would appreciate it if anyone can share some insight on this!


----------



## aesop081

ward0043 said:
			
		

> It seems to me (although I am not sure), that they would need an entire class of Infantry Officers in order to continue the Infantry Officer focused stages of the training process.



Or maybe they already have several who are waiting to start at the infantry school and there was room for one more to come after an upcoming BMOQ.

Try not to make assumptions. You don't know enough for that.


----------



## Still Waiting

I too received the call for RMS and will be on the January 23rd BMQ course. I started the process in April of 2010 so I'm very happy the wait is finally over.  See you all there.


----------



## Craisome

Solomance when where you merit listed? and what RC did you go to?


----------



## hbeanie

I will also be there on January 23rd!
Received an e-mail with my acceptance letter and joining instructions today. I will be swearing in on January 17th. I'm coming in as a meteorological technician, AKA, a weather witch, haha.


----------



## DogFighting101

Just got my call today, getting sworn in around the 16th of December, leaving on the 7th training starts on the 9th.


----------



## Solomance

Craisome said:
			
		

> Solomance when where you merit listed? and what RC did you go to?



Just looked back and it looks like my response didn't go through.

I was merit listed in June of this year I think. My medical, CFAT and interview happened fairly quickly.
After that a long wait. Cant wait to start.


----------



## adrianl

Just wondering I received my job offer a week ago and haven't seen any paperwork. I know I'm just getting myself worked up over nothing as I have firm dates for training but just checking how long it's taken you guys to get your paper work.


----------



## jasonf6

The RC in my area told me that my medical cleared (re-entry after 3B), my references were nice to me and my file has been sent to CFSAL Borden to the file manager.  The Capt told me he doesn't know when selections happen but does he mean selection for the course or selection to be merit listed?  I've been granted RSBP, but not BMQ-L, so does that factor in to being listed/selected faster?


----------



## clarkyo

DogFighting101 said:
			
		

> Just got my call today, getting sworn in around the 16th of December, leaving on the 7th training starts on the 9th.



For what trade?


----------



## vmcstecki

DogFighting101 said:
			
		

> Just got my call today, getting sworn in around the 16th of December, leaving on the 7th training starts on the 9th.



DogFighting101: what trade have you been accepted for?
I'll be there in St. Jean for the same BMQ - I heard there are two platoons


----------



## fauntania

I didn't get any paperwork either, but I didn't expect to.  The MCpl who called me with the job offer told me to google cflrs and download/print the Information Booklet.  She said everything I would need to know and bring, etc would be in there.  So that's what I did!  Check it out for yourself, I'm sure it will answer most, if not all, of your questions.


----------



## DogFighting101

AVS tech, sorry for the late reply


----------



## Craisome

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp#Ad


----------



## Rhu

I am heading to BMOQ on January 9th   I applied for the Construction Engineering trade in May 2011.  I thought that they had filled all of the openings for this year and was pretty surprised when I got the offer a couple of days ago!


----------



## vmcstecki

I have been accepted for RMS Clerk...starting BMQ 09 January 

YAY!  ;D


----------



## Macd_S

I'll be starting BMQ 7 Jan in St Jean. Recruited in Halifax, originally from Ottawa. I completed my Primary Care Paramedic Program here in Dartmouth, and was enrolled as a Med Tech back in July under the NCM-SEP. Currently working as a student at the Naval Hospital here at CFB Halifax. 

I noticed in the past that other people on the forum have organized a FaceBook group to get familiar with others on the same BMQ course. Could be a good idea.  

Congratulations to everyone else who has been enrolled this year and I can't wait to see you all in St Jean!


----------



## m.k

January 30th, field artillery


----------



## Air1337

I'll be there January 9th as well an AERE.


----------



## aesop081

Air1337 said:
			
		

> I'll be there January 9th as well an AERE.



You will be on BMOQ................The title of the thread here is............


----------



## ward0043

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You will be on BMOQ................The title of the thread here is............



one of the two threads they merged was regarding BMOQ, so the title is misleading


----------



## Craisome

I start on the 23rd. 

Now to start doing more pushups!


----------



## ward0043

What trade were you accepted into Craisome?


----------



## Craisome

ATIS


----------



## maxomo

I'll be going to BMQ on Jan 23rd. Training for ATIS.


----------



## Craisome

Do they lump all the nerds together?


----------



## m.k

Craisome said:
			
		

> Do they lump all the nerds together?



Diversity is key!


----------



## hbeanie

Craisome said:
			
		

> Do they lump all the nerds together?



Well, let's hope so. Nerds are awesome!


----------



## dbaev

Just got the call on Friday, December 2nd. Getting sworn in on Dec 16th in Toronto. I've been in application since Dec 2010 for NCSE-O. 

They didn't leave much time in terms of preparation eh? Now I have to figure out what to do with a mortgage for an upcoming condo that's still in development and what do I do with the car, insurance. Not to mention a million other questions on pay, and logistics of the entire thing!

Excited, concerned, stressed, happy and nervous. If there was ever a way to convey all of the emotions at the same time I think it would look something like this meme:


----------



## divermc

I will be at CFLRS for Jan 23rd too. I was accepted for NESOP. Anyone else coming from Toronto or Kingston?


----------



## dbaev

Congrats! 

Forgot to mention that I've been invited for Jan 9th BMQ. I always wondered how to fold my socks, I guess this is my chance to learn, no more piles of disorganized tube socks on my watch!


----------



## m.k

Congratulations dbaev.


----------



## hbeanie

dbaev said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> Forgot to mention that I've been invited for Jan 9th BMQ. I always wondered how to fold my socks, I guess this is my chance to learn, no more piles of disorganized tube socks on my watch!



Congrats! The sock folding is fun. Just make sure they're smiling!


----------



## Craisome

Oh Canada Post,  almost 3 weeks and still no information packet... Rural mail ftl 

Sometimes I get bills after they are due! :facepalm:


----------



## ReneeClaude

dbaev said:
			
		

> Just got the call on Friday, December 2nd. Getting sworn in on Dec 16th in Toronto. I've been in application since Dec 2010 for NCSE-O.
> 
> They didn't leave much time in terms of preparation eh? Now I have to figure out what to do with a mortgage for an upcoming condo that's still in development and what do I do with the car, insurance. Not to mention a million other questions on pay, and logistics of the entire thing!
> 
> Excited, concerned, stressed, happy and nervous. If there was ever a way to convey all of the emotions at the same time I think it would look something like this meme:



When you go for your enrollment on the 16th, they will help you with all that, now that doesn't mean you shouldn't take care of things already, but I wouldn't stress too much, just make arrangements to pay your bills. Are you planing to drive to CFLRS?

SO you will be R33?


----------



## clarkyo

Craisome said:
			
		

> Oh Canada Post,  almost 3 weeks and still no information packet... Rural mail ftl
> 
> Sometimes I get bills after they are due! :facepalm:



All of the information that I needed was emailed.


----------



## Donny

Congratulations Bdaev!

Is there anybody here starting January 2012 BMQ for ACOP ?


----------



## VVaz

Congratulations to everyone who is already accepted  & good luck for pending one!
I'm at Montreal, getting sworn on Dec 14, start training on Jan 9... AERO..
Look forward to do it...


----------



## spacedude98

Hi all new to the site and forum. I am in the January 23 BMQ, Quebec in the winter yay cold, haha. Anyone else going for Air defence artillery? Seems like I'll be all alone lol. STarted my process April 2011 and Merit listed in June.... Random call last month and bam things are gonna get inetresting@


----------



## tremblayj

I will be starting January 23rd as well. I was called back in November with the job offer for RMS clerk. My initial start date was the 9th but suffered an injury to my hand (broken index finger) while playing basketball which is the reason for my change of date.
To "divermc" I will be coming from bradford which is just north of Toronto. My driving to basic will be down the 404 and on to the 401. Were you told that you would be flown in?


----------



## bgray

divermc said:
			
		

> I will be at CFLRS for Jan 23rd too. I was accepted for NESOP. Anyone else coming from Toronto or Kingston?



 I'm from Kingston and will be starting my course on the 30th (arriving Saturday the 28th).


----------



## AlltheFixins

divermc said:
			
		

> I will be at CFLRS for Jan 23rd too. I was accepted for NESOP. Anyone else coming from Toronto or Kingston?



I will also be going for Jan. 23. I'm from Toronto and going in for NCI OP.


----------



## Solomance

AlltheFixins said:
			
		

> I will also be going for Jan. 23. I'm from Toronto and going in for NCI OP.



Are you swearing in on the 11th of the new year in Toronto?


----------



## AlltheFixins

Solomance said:
			
		

> Are you swearing in on the 11th of the new year in Toronto?




Yes I am. I'm slated to be there @ 8am.


----------



## LeaferMadness

I'm on BMOQ starting jan. 9 and have a question. Is room and board covered as part of our training or do they take money off our pay to cover that cost?


----------



## Air1337

Hey Leafer, here is a previous post mentioning the cost of R&Q if you are single.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80871/post-772402.html#msg772402



> 7. If you are single, you must pay rations and quarters throughout your stay at the School at a cost of $425.00 per month.


----------



## Ayrsayle

It has changed a little bit in pricing - I'm there currently and we pay (approx, I'm not looking at the sheet at the moment):
110ish for Quarters (IE your room cost per month)
Around 450-500ish for Rations (IE what you eat at the mess - no, there is no cheaper solution but hey, it's all you can eat..... in 10 minutes).

Works out to around 600ish. If you are married (or common-law - IE you have a dependent) you will likely be exempt from paying Rations and Quarters however.

Exciting time - I may even just see some of you here at the Mega. Good luck!




			
				Air1337 said:
			
		

> Hey Leafer, here is a previous post mentioning the cost of R&Q if you are single.
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80871/post-772402.html#msg772402


----------



## LeaferMadness

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> It has changed a little bit in pricing - I'm there currently and we pay (approx, I'm not looking at the sheet at the moment):
> 110ish for Quarters (IE your room cost per month)
> Around 450-500ish for Rations (IE what you eat at the mess - no, there is no cheaper solution but hey, it's all you can eat..... in 10 minutes).
> 
> Works out to around 600ish. If you are married (or common-law - IE you have a dependent) you will likely be exempt from paying Rations and Quarters however.
> 
> Exciting time - I may even just see some of you here at the Mega. Good luck!



Thanks gentlemen. I appreciate the help


----------



## divermc

I have read so many different breakdowns on deductions that I'll just wait to see how it is when I get there. At the end of the day, I would be spending at least 600 a month on a place let alone meals, so in any case its a good deal.


----------



## pdupre

I have  my pay statement here and it's 95$ for quarters, and 524.66 for rations plus a small 0.58 for taxe.

You're in my sister platoon R41 Ayrsayle?

edit : nope you're goint to be an infantry officer, so you're certaintly not R41


----------



## Ayrsayle

I fully admit I could have been off by a little on either, but that's still within my margin for error. Nope, L11 in blue sector - and only on the 7th floor too!



			
				pdupre said:
			
		

> I have  my pay statement here and it's 95$ for quarters, and 524.66 for rations plus a small 0.58 for taxe.
> 
> You're in my sister platoon R41 Ayrsayle?
> 
> edit : nope you're goint to be an infantry officer, so you're certaintly not R41


----------



## bgray

Who else is being sworn in on the 10th of January in Ottawa?


----------



## pdupre

Ayrsayle : Yeah well I had my pay statement just in front of me so I thought I would give him the exact amount, it wasn't to make you look bad or anything.

ahah, i'm just over you -> i'm R45, blue sector, 8th floor  so I probably have seen you in the stairs or at the laundry room...


----------



## Macd_S

For everyone starting BMQ on 9 Jan, R0430E, see you soon!


----------



## Bergeron525

Hello everyone, I'm starting my BMQ course at Saint Jean on January 21st, I have a FB group with 30 or so members already for those who are leaving at the same day, please send me a message with your name and id love to add you to it so we can get to know eachother before we arrive.

You can also find me and message me on facebook @ Clement D Bergeron

Thanks!


----------



## Franko

Bergeron525 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I'm starting my BMQ course at Saint Jean on January 21st, I have a FB group with 30 or so members already for those who are leaving at the same day, please send me a message with your name and id love to add you to it so we can get to know eachother before we arrive.
> 
> You can also find me and message me on facebook @ Clement D Bergeron
> 
> Thanks!



There is no need to duplicate your post in a new thread.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## Sadukar09

I get sworn in tomorrow, so I'll be attending the January reserves BMQ starting on the 14th.


----------



## bgray

Get sworn in tomorrow in Ottawa.


----------



## Sadukar09

bgray said:
			
		

> Get sworn in tomorrow in Ottawa.



GGFG by any chance?


----------



## m.k

Sadukar09 said:
			
		

> GGFG by any chance?



She is Reg F


----------



## Solomance

Swore in yesterday in Toronto. Will be joining ‎0433E to commence training on the 21st as PTE (R) Stephenson.


----------

